# Should i use growth hormone?



## king_jamie_h (Oct 18, 2009)

Im 6ft, 222lb about 12% bodyfat. Would i benefit from using it or should i keep using gear then use growth later on in my life.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Few more years I would say myself.


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

king_jamie_h said:


> Im 6ft, 222lb about 12% bodyfat. Would i benefit from using it or should i keep using gear then use growth later on in my life.


Depends on your goals and experience. If you are still gaining well on gear, then keep going and save it for later. That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

not being disrespect full bro but you need 4k cals a day 4 years of balls to the walls training before you even think about useing chemicals full stop


----------



## BOND77 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi mate,

GH has many positive benefits, whatever age you take it. It needs to be taken for a long term duration to reap the full benefits though. Only you can decide whether to use it or not. I would suggest you do lots of research first and if you do decide, you will need lots of funds as gh is expensive.

All the best and good luck in your muscle building quest.


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Can you afford to use it properly (research this)? If not don't bother.

IMO, if you can then get your bloods done and if all is ok give it a go :thumbup1:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

what do u recon is the most effective course of growth in iu's?? amount and length of use?


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

kirkelliott said:


> what do u recon is the most effective course of growth in iu's?? amount and length of use?


IMO you need aminimum of 20ius per week for 3 months. That's not what i do but it's a good base to start from.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

Plenty cheaper to things to use before you use GH, by the looks of your pic you have plenty growing left..


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

yea food loads of , to many people who look like nothing are jumping the igf gh mgf mfi band fin q route

rewind time back to when i 1st competed in 89 and the guys winning most of the titles would still be winning now without allt he chemical ****

i think your all missing the big secrete here ?


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Many people I hear so ooo wait until you have reached your max potential on testosterone based meds before you further into the pharmaceutical cupboard and yes I can see the point but if you know you are going to take this products at some point there are no benefits holding off a year or so apart from you' have a more muscular frame and are a year older/wiser

In my opinion if you want to be ahead of your competition, friends, gym partner, personal goals etc why would you not use the most up to date science so you could to better your gains and accomplish your goals more efficiently, ovb all drugs have side effect and shouldn't all be used at once but the effects of GH at relatively small doses appears to be on the safer side of drugs.

Good luck what ever you choose to do man!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Is it needed no, will it benefit you of course. If you have lots of spare cash then why not is my opinion. Just make sure you have enough to run 4iu minimum for 4 monts IMO.


----------



## The_Wolverine (May 16, 2009)

if you can afford it and have researched it then give it a try,... no point people telling you not to do it,... its your own choice, im sure many ppl told you not to touch any type of steroids!

plus like someone said it depends on your goals,... but be told you wont be making huge size gains off it if thats what you think.....

plus every seems growth is to get absolutly MASSIV!,.. which isnt true. but wil aid with muscle gains, fat loss, injuries, immune system etc etc,.. the list goes on.. its a all round hormone.

plus if he been taking over steroids anyways, why shouldnt he try GH??.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

echo above...in ideal world we all eat and train for years, then use a tiny amount of gear etc etc. but for a large percentage thats not what we do

if you can afford it - and be honest - as otherwise doing it on/off hit and miss is a waste

say if you could afford to run 4/5iu (assuming you get chinese or hyge) for 6mths + then sure it will benefit...only way to find out is to try

do you NEED it ...probably not - but then if following it to the T neither do I, but I can afford it and like running it....

not the most pc answer but there you go


----------



## king_jamie_h (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok thanks for all your opinions.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

are the effects lost as soon as you come off like with AAS??


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

stevo99 said:


> are the effects lost as soon as you come off like with AAS??


 The effects of AAS aren't lost when you come off?

Do some research mate.


----------



## unjurdyBralay (Nov 11, 2009)

What's up everyone, I'm new to the forum and just wanted to say hey. Hopefully I posted this in the right section!


----------

